# Lyft Express Drive Renters, what did you pay in taxes for 2017?



## liltimmy (Apr 16, 2017)

I drove full-time in Chicago in 2017 through the Lyft Express Drive program. I'm filing my taxes online (Turbotax) and it's saying I owe $5,800 for the year ($5,000 Federal, $800 State).

My gross income was $39,000, but after lyft commision, rental fees, gas expenses, and other misc. expenses, I was able to drop my net income to $22,000.

What did you Express Drivers pay this year?
Is $5,800 too high?
Contemplating whether I should just let a tax advisor do my taxes.
Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

liltimmy said:


> I drove full-time in Chicago in 2017 through the Lyft Express Drive program. I'm filing my taxes online (Turbotax) and it's saying I owe $5,800 for the year ($5,000 Federal, $800 State).
> 
> My gross income was $39,000, but after lyft commision, rental fees, gas expenses, and other misc. expenses, I was able to drop my net income to $22,000.
> 
> ...


Spend $400 and get it done right. Increase your mileage to pickups on each fare, include cellphones, cable internet, water, and so on $5800 is way to much maybe $2000.



Pinapple Man said:


> Spend $400 and get it done right. Increase your mileage to pickups on each fare, include cellphones, cable internet, water, and so on $5800 is way to much maybe $2000.


Take mileage expense not gasoline should be better numbers.


----------



## Leelyft (Nov 21, 2017)

Paying someone who knows what there doing is totally worth it. My guy will turn the 800 u owe into 2500 return


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

He owes $5800, not $800. He can't deduct mileage as it's a rental. Well maybe he could but I dont think he is supposed to and plus it's hard to track when you're getting a different vehicle all the time.

Please keep us updated with your tax situation. I am in the same boat...


----------



## Leelyft (Nov 21, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> He owes $5800, not $800. He can't deduct mileage as it's a rental. Well maybe he could but I dont think he is supposed to and plus it's hard to track when you're getting a different vehicle all the time.
> 
> Please keep us updated with your tax situation. I am in the same boat...


I know it's 5800 I was just saying it as an example should of been more specific I guess but he should really see someone to help with the taxes he can't write off the miles since a its the Lyft rental but he can write off the gas he bought for the miles and many other things like the clothes he had to buy to drive and look presentable plus the food he ate out and the gifts and water for passengers and the 499 dollar donation. You get what I'm sayin tax specialist will save his arse imo


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Leelyft said:


> I know it's 5800 I was just saying it as an example should of been more specific I guess but he should really see someone to help with the taxes he can't write off the miles since a its the Lyft rental but he can write off the gas he bought for the miles and many other things like the clothes he had to buy to drive and look presentable plus the food he ate out and the gifts and water for passengers and the 499 dollar donation. You get what I'm sayin tax specialist will save his arse imo


I'd be more than happy if a good tax guy could work the same amount of magic and turn a $4000 tax bill into a $700 tax bill!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Leelyft said:


> many other things like the clothes he had to buy to drive and look presentable plus the food he ate out


From what I understand on these two things:

1. Clothes- unless you buy Lyft branded clothing, or something with your brand on it if you set up an LLC for doing this. You can't say 'I'm gonna Uber in a $5000 custom Armani suit' and deduct it.*

2. Food- you can't deduct food you eat out while Ubering/Lyfting. Otherwise people would take one ride and then go get a lobster dinner and deduct it.*

You can deduct portions of meals if you're taking someone out to lunch to discuss the benefits of being an Uber/Lyft Driver. But then you'd be a deplorable piece of shit trying to sucker someone else into this shit.

*I am not a tax professional. Don't go into an audit saying 'this dumbass Cowboys fan on the internet said...' or you'll be Wesley Snipes cellmate. Consult a tax professional. It's what they get paid for.


----------



## Ruined Your Life (Mar 10, 2018)

You worked 50+ hours per week for $22,000 and owe $6,000 in taxes

Oh boy

Thats a tad over $5 per hour for the year

Yippee



liltimmy said:


> I drove full-time in Chicago in 2017 through the Lyft Express Drive program. I'm filing my taxes online (Turbotax) and it's saying I owe $5,800 for the year ($5,000 Federal, $800 State).
> 
> My gross income was $39,000, but after lyft commision, rental fees, gas expenses, and other misc. expenses, I was able to drop my net income to $22,000.
> 
> ...


----------

